# [Duda] Salida de Amplificador / Entrada Línea a PC



## Stemma (Jun 10, 2010)

En fin...
El tema es este:
Tengo un Peavey de 15w (Modelo Rage 158). Éste tiene entrada (*INPUT*), salida (abajo del enchufe dice *OUT *y arriba *PREAMP*, como que son las dos cosas) y después *PHONES*.
¿Puedo tirar un cable desde OUT hasta el LINE IN de la PC?
¿No la puedo hacer mierda si hago esa?

Yo lo quiero hacer es:
​

PD: no es un chiste, aviso... soy terrible burro en este tema yo. Pregunto en serio.


----------



## Cacho (Jun 10, 2010)

Bienvenido al foro Stemma.

Si es una salida de preamplificador (Preamp Out), entonces podés conectarla a la entrada de línea de la PC. Podés si no, mandarle la salida de auriculares.

Lo que NO podés hacer es conectar la salida de potencia a la PC. Bueno, podés, pero quemás algo, seguro.

Saludos


----------



## Stemma (Jun 10, 2010)

Gracias por la bienvenida. Estoy cargando las baterías a la cámara de fotos. Mañana le saco una foto y se fijarán bien.

Leí algo de MINIVOLTIOS del amplificador y los MINIVOLTIOS de la PC.
¿El tema es que el OUT ese no sería una potencia?

PD: recuerdo hace mucho sacar un cable de los HEADPHONES del Peavey y conectarlos al LINE IN de un equipo de Audio viejito, y de ahí grababa a cassette.
Nunca lo hice desde el OUT ese...


----------



## Cacho (Jun 12, 2010)

Stemma dijo:


> ...Leí algo de MINIVOLTIOS del amplificador y los MINIVOLTIOS de la PC.


Leíste mal: Son miLivoltios, con *L*. Son la milésima parte de un Voltio.


Stemma dijo:


> ¿El tema es que el OUT ese no sería una potencia?


Supongo que es una salida del preamplificador, no de la etapa de potencia.

Saludos


----------



## Josefe17 (Jun 12, 2010)

He estado mirando manuales online y los datos que me das no concuerdan con el modelo. Intenta sacarle fotos y subirlas.

Atentamente
Josefe17


----------



## Stemma (Jun 13, 2010)

Éste es el modelo que tengo yo, el mismo (sólo que dice Peavey en el frente, debe haber destornillado el logo el que sacó la foto).
De izquierda a derecha:
Input; Normal Gain dice arriba y abajo PRE, tiene un botón para cambiar de canal; Lead Gain (segundo canal), regulador de SUPERSAT (nivel de distorsión) y POST, volumen del canal; conector del medio dice PREAMP arriba y abajo OUT; EQ Graves, Medios y Agudos; PHONES.


----------



## Cacho (Jun 13, 2010)

Por la descripción es una salida de preamplificador. Debería ir sin problemas a la entrada de línea de la PC.

Saludos


----------



## Josefe17 (Jun 13, 2010)

Como consejo, si aguna vez subes una foto, sácala con resolución a lo que pedimos. Es lo mejor.

EDITO: Ahora me doy cuenta, no es tuya la foto


----------



## Stemma (Jun 13, 2010)

Por eso aclaré los botones y enchufes de izquierda a derecha. La vida útil de las pilas de la máquina acaba de terminar (en realidad, el sábado) y las estoy cargando.


----------



## Nimer (Jun 13, 2010)

Acá les dejo una foto de un *Peavey Rage 158*, pero que no es como el de la foto que subieron, al menos no con la descripción de funciones que dicen arriba. Y con excelente resolución.

El jack del medio es para meter una pista y tocar encima (Entrada). Al menos ESTE Peavey Rage 158 no tiene una salida preamplificada..

También está *ESTE OTRO* *Peavey Rage 158*, que tiene las mismas funciones que el de arriba, y sólo cambia la estética y formato.

No encontré el Peavey Rage 158 que dice RAGE158 en la chapa.. 
Al menos en estos dos modelos, ninguno tiene salida preamplificada para que puedas usarlo en la pc. Salvo que uses la salida auricular que tiene que funcionar sin problemas.
(Lo que el tuyo dice OUT, en los otros dice CD INPUT, o TAPE/CD. Pero siempre INPUT.


Saludos.


----------



## Stemma (Jun 13, 2010)

Esos *no son* el modelo que tengo yo. El mío es la tanda anterior a esos modelos de PEAVEY.
La foto que subí es el *MISMO* amplificador que tengo yo. Y no tiene IN CD/TAPE ni nada de eso. Este tiene OUT/PREAMP (en el mismo enchufe).

Entiendo lo que es salida y entrada. Lo que no sé es si usar la salida del amplificador para conectarla a la entrada de mi PC (LINE IN) puede terminar haciendo cadorna a mi PC.


----------



## Nimer (Jun 13, 2010)

Stemma dijo:


> Lo que no sé es si usar la salida del amplificador para conectarla a la entrada de mi PC (LINE IN) puede terminar haciendo cadorna a mi PC.



Por eso se trata de entender el tipo de salida que tenés. Si es la preamplificada, como dice Cacho, no hay ningún problema.

Lo que yo puse arriba, era para esclarecer dudas, no para fundarlas. Si decís que se trata de otro distinto, está perfecto.


----------



## Stemma (Jun 14, 2010)

Nimer dijo:


> Por eso se trata de entender el tipo de salida que tenés. Si es la preamplificada, como dice Cacho, no hay ningún problema.
> Lo que yo puse arriba, era para esclarecer dudas, no para fundarlas. Si decís que se trata de otro distinto, está perfecto.



Está bien. El tema es que si yo pregunto sobre un OUT y vos me ponés un amplificador que no tiene es como amar sin ser amado. Es como que no sigue la línea del problema, porque *no* es el amplificador en cuestión.

No es que digo que es otro Peavey, *es* otro... principalmente porque lo tengo acá al lado.


----------



## arrivaellobo (Jun 14, 2010)

Si en el conector pone Preamp Out, está claro a lo que se refiere, así que conecta sin miedo a tu pc.
Un saludo


----------

